

Could this be the future of GIFs? - malisabuncuoglu
https://likeyoyo.com

======
yildizbe
The platform is very intuitive and flexible: to create a Yoyo, all you have to
do is copy and paste the URL of a GIF, a Vine, or even a Tumblr post that
contains a GIF. The resulting screen will show you the possible Yoyos based on
that content and ask you to pick which you'd like to create. The rest of the
platform functions much like Vine—you can follow other Yoyo users, like their
posts, and share any Yoyos they create on your own timeline.

Source: Fast Company - [http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042742/this-new-app-
turns-gifs-...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042742/this-new-app-turns-gifs-
into-interactive-animations)

------
malisabuncuoglu
from TheNextWeb ( [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/02/11/future-
gifs/](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/02/11/future-gifs/) ):

While the GIF format was originally created to reduce image file sizes, it’s
become part of the fabric from which the modern Web is woven. Now, a team of
developers believe they’ve create the next step in its evolution.

YOYO lets you control animated GIFs by moving your mouse back and forth across
the image. It’s an easy way to rewind, fast-forward and freeze the action.

~~~
nedrocks
Reminds me a lot of OSX photo albums. Pretty cool idea! Curious about memory
and performance constraints for larger gifs as presumably all frames must be
cached.

~~~
yildizbe
Hi nedrocks,

Currently, there are some limitations on frame number. We are trying to use
resources efficiently. However, a Vine video can be converted without any
problems.

------
MurWade
could be, could be

